# Whitfield WP-3 Prodigy Pellet Stove For Sale - $250



## Don2222 (May 3, 2011)

Hello

Is this WP-3 Prodigy a good deal?

http://nh.craigslist.org/app/2348035724.html

Selling a used model WP-3 PRODIGY Pellet Stove
Serial #: WH6880

This pellet stove is in excellent condition and has been well taken care of. It does have a tempermental auger fan, may or may not need replacement. Was installed in home when purchased in '04. Was used for two seasons before we moved in, and another two seasons in '06 and '07.The stove was more then capable of easily heating a 1800+ sq. ft. split entry home.

Asking $250. Please contact thru email, I will reply in a timely manner! thank you!

    * Location: Nashua

How to identify your Whitfield pellet stove
http://woodheatstoves.com/prodigy-i-and-ii-wp3-c-292_90_99_95_262.html


----------



## smoke show (May 3, 2011)

I wish I could get a deal like that around here.


----------



## Fsappo (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a good deal.  Why, you thinking of another stove?


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> Looks like a good deal.  Why, you thinking of another stove?



Yes, to fixup for the garage or maybe to sell.


----------



## smwilliamson (May 3, 2011)

Temperamental auger fan means new auger motor is most cases. The fan is on the stator shaft. If it ain't movin' then your auger ain't turnin'. The prodigy is a puffer. It produces air for combustion and blows it in under the burn pot. Parts are not too difficult to get but not just a simple plug and play anymore. You may have to adapt parts as the case may be. The unit also relies on some natural draft so you are going to want to create some vertical rise with your installation.
Lastly, once or twice in the life of this stove it should be stripped down and gone over inch by inch. The stove is getting up in age and a rebuild of it or parts may be needed. Great stove...just be aware. There is also about 10+ years of age of this stove that is not being accounted for via the description. This model was made from 90-94 and you say it was installed new in '02?


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2011)

Hello

I did not realize this stove was that old. Thanks again Scott!!


----------



## DirtyDave (Aug 5, 2012)

but is one woth 120 bucks with a gracked glass... and are the parts from an adv II interchangeable?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/for/3185970194.html
I have an apt with it tomorrow to maybe take it home.


----------



## imacman (Aug 6, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> I did not realize this stove was that old.....


 
I'd reply to him, mentioning the fact that it's much older than described, plus the need for a complete cleaning and replacement auger motor.  Then offer him $150.....it's gotta be worth that if it runs at all.


----------



## DirtyDave (Aug 6, 2012)

well he only wants 120 bucks and says the blower and auger work, but they broke the front glass. sorry am using an old link in hopes of info for if the parts are interchangeable with the advantage models


----------



## DirtyDave (Aug 6, 2012)

ok found out the parts are NOT interchangeable with the advantage series... but is t stat capable... would be great for a garage or something where a cracked glass wouldnt matter much with proper fresh air venting, but I dont need that currently. thanks for the help  

I would only offer max a 100 with glass broke , and its a smaller stove than the advantage


----------



## imacman (Aug 6, 2012)

DirtyDave said:


> ......I would only offer max a 100 with glass broke.....


 
Most glass shops can get thermal "glass" and can cut it to your required size.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Aug 7, 2012)

We have one of these units in the house and use it for either the shoulder season where we need a little fire, or as a helper in the cold weather.

Great little stove.

It does take a little more fiddling with than some of the other models of Whitfield.

I bought ours for $200 and it came with a pad too.

Snowy


----------

